# VIX for XJO?



## WaySolid (19 May 2008)

Curious as to whether we have a VIX equivalent for the XJO in Australia?


----------



## wayneL (19 May 2008)

WaySolid said:


> Curious as to whether we have a VIX equivalent for the XJO in Australia?



Just use IV for near expiry XJO options.


----------



## WaySolid (20 May 2008)

wayneL said:


> Just use IV for near expiry XJO options.



Thanks Wayne, any free data/graphs on the net for this? Would make a good symbol to add to the ASX perhaps?


----------

